# Word VBA - Number Rounding



## glockster (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm trying to round a number to the nearest Hundred (not hundredths).
I want 1365 to round to 1400, and 1225 to round to 1200.
This doesn't work.

TextBox2.Value = Round(TextBox1.Value, -2)


----------



## Macropod (Oct 23, 2008)

Try:
TextBox2.Value = Round(TextBox1.Value/100)*100


----------



## glockster (Oct 23, 2008)

I can't believe it was that easy! Thank you!


----------

